# A Economia das Alterações Climáticas



## José M. Sousa (19 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

Porventura este tema não se enquadra exactamente aqui, mas o moderador poderá criar um novo fórum se entender melhor.

O objectivo deste tópico é o seguinte. Alguns "cépticos" das alterações climáticas (vide por ex. "The Great Global Warming Swindle") argumentam que há interesses económicos por trás da tese, segundo eles, do Aquecimento Global de origem antropogénica. Será mesmo assim? Terá o lobby do nuclear e das energias renováveis assim tanto poder.? Será que os construtores automóveis que fazem publicidade usando as alterações climáticas como chamariz estão a ser sinceros?

O que acham? Está lançada a discussão.


----------



## psm (19 Mai 2008 às 22:05)

Faltou também de referir mais dois exemplos o "negócio de armazenar o co2"e o a exploração dos hidratos de metano,este sim é que é muito perigoso para as alterações climaticas, e que é pouco divulgado,mas que é uma enorme fonte de energia.

Está a escrever um individuo(eu) que percebe pouco de enconomia.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 23:40)

Bem, no que toca a energias renováveis, e sendo este o alvo de estudo do curso em que me encontro, não as vejo nesse campo de batalha económico.

Para mim mais do que $$ ou teorias do aquecimento global, é urgente olharmos para o ambiente do nosso planeta. A propaganda do aquecimento/arrefecimento global é, a meu ver, uma batalha perdida. Se por um lado aumentam os gases de efeito de estufa que aquecem, por outro a corrente do golfo abranda e arrefece, e entretanto a antártica arrefece, o artico derrete, a la ninã traz frio, o el ninõ calor... enfim...
Há décadas em que aqueceremos, haverão décadas em que arrefeceremos. Ainda que a tendência geral seja para o aquecimento, na minha opinião será uma tendência global ténue, e nunca na ordem da grandeza de 2ºC ou 3ºC por século. Mas isto é a minha opinião.

Voltando às energias renováveis, a sua principal missão é contornar o máximo possivel a independência dos combustiveis fosseis pensando não só na escassez deste, mas também no ambiente. Isto no que toca a energia solar, fotovoltaica, térmica, geotérmica, hidrica, biomassa e solar. Quanto à energia nuclear, sei muito pouco. Aliás é um ramo que é pouco abordado no meu curso. O núclear não tem sido uma opção para nós. Não sei como será no futuro.

Agora, em relação aos construtores automóveis, aí já não sei até que ponto os $$ não terão o seu "q" de ponto de interregoção. Aliás há que promover a marca no mercado, e esse é um mercado é muito grande. Mas eu meu ver, o motivo da promoção deveria ser em beneficio do ambiente, e não com a desculpa das alterações climáticas. São consequências...

Uma outra vertente, é o facto de os cenários de aquecimento global, aliciarem os construtores de empreendimentos turisticos a grandes construções balneares no Reino Unido, Holanda, Bélgica, norte de França... Isto porque é teoria que os países da Europa do sul terão um calor insuportável ao longo das próximas décadas, e os bons e saudáveis banhos de sol serão mais a norte.
Talvez a estes últimos estejam a torcer ainda mais para que o planeta aqueça.

Por fim, em relação ao armazenamento do CO2, não sei se é perigoso para as alterações climáticas, mas também não sei onde o tencionam guardar, depois de armazenado


----------



## psm (20 Mai 2008 às 08:22)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, no que toca a energias renováveis, e sendo este o alvo de estudo do curso em que me encontro, não as vejo nesse campo de batalha económico.
> 
> Para mim mais do que $$ ou teorias do aquecimento global, é urgente olharmos para o ambiente do nosso planeta. A propaganda do aquecimento/arrefecimento global é, a meu ver, uma batalha perdida. Se por um lado aumentam os gases de efeito de estufa que aquecem, por outro a corrente do golfo abranda e arrefece, e entretanto a antártica arrefece, o artico derrete, a la ninã traz frio, o el ninõ calor... enfim...
> Há décadas em que aqueceremos, haverão décadas em que arrefeceremos. Ainda que a tendência geral seja para o aquecimento, na minha opinião será uma tendência global ténue, e nunca na ordem da grandeza de 2ºC ou 3ºC por século. Mas isto é a minha opinião.
> ...







André não é o facto de ser periguoso ,é mais uma maneira de fazer negócio e há individuos que pensam em armazenar nos poços de petroleo que já tenham sido explorados, ou em minas.


----------



## filipept (20 Mai 2008 às 09:54)

Mas já ninguém duvida do negocio, ele é palestras, conferencias, etc... tudo em nome de algo que é natural. Existem muitos "cientistas" que já se aperceberam e já estão a faturar. Ve-se pessoas a falar de alterações climáticas que até mete dó ( eu estou na UM e já vi algumas).
O negocio também já chegou á União Europeia, veja-se esta proposta de directiva: 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:2008:0017:FIN:PT:PDF
É o negocio do co2.

O mais incrivel é que anda tudo preocupado com o pseudo-aquecimento e ninguém olha para os nossos rios e ribeiros que estão lamentáveis, não se protege a natureza como se devia, e isso sim era proteger o planeta e dar qualidade de vida.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2008 às 13:21)

filipept disse:


> Mas já ninguém duvida do negocio, ele é palestras, conferencias, etc... tudo em nome de algo que é natural. Existem muitos "cientistas" que já se aperceberam e já estão a faturar. Ve-se pessoas a falar de alterações climáticas que até mete dó ( eu estou na UM e já vi algumas).
> O negocio também já chegou á União Europeia, veja-se esta proposta de directiva:
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:2008:0017:FIN:PT:PDF
> É o negocio do co2.
> ...



É isso mesmo


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2008 às 14:01)

psm disse:


> André não é o facto de ser periguoso ,é mais uma maneira de fazer negócio e há individuos que pensam em armazenar nos poços de petroleo já tenham sido explorados, ou em minas.



psm, desculpa a minha ignorância, mas até que ponto armazenar carbono nos poços de petroleo que já tenham sido explorados, ou em minas, é bom/mau?
Achas que de alguma forma esses depósitos poderão um dia voltar à superficie e causar impactos ainda maiores?


----------



## olheiro (20 Mai 2008 às 14:11)

É  notório o interesse dos Estados Unidos em soluções energéticas de transição, falíveis, que ajudem a concluir que afinal, a solução está no nuclear. E é para aqui que, segundos alguns observadores, aponta a estratégia dos americanos e de alguns amigos europeus. O Presidente Bush não esconde essa "gula". Até lá agite-se o fantasma do aquecimento global.

Vejamos:

A energia Eólica é caríssima e neste momento está a ser aproveitada por alguns  países (Portugal por exemplo) numa perspectiva de "compra de tempo", servindo-se dos contribuintes para financiar essa energia. E os milhares de milhões de Euros que estão a ser aplicados no fabrico e implantação dos aerogeradores, na construção das subestações e respectiva ligaçao à rede nacional servem mais o interesse de alguns poderosos sectores europeus do que própriamente o país, dado o  elevado custo de produção.

Precisamos de pelo menos 10 a 15 anos para então poder adoptar os avanços tecnológicos no nuclear que estão a ser desenvolvidos nos US, na França e em Inglaterra com a construção de novos reatores que ao que parece reduzem significativamente os temíveis resíduos.Neste "intermezo"  vão florescendo algumas fábricas de componentes de aerogeradores,  sendo que no caso português só agora surgirá a primeira fábrica dita nacional. Os capitais espanhóis, belgas e franceses encontram-se bem representados a montante e o negócio promete, porque tal como na informática a tecnologia das "ventoinhas gigantes" vai criando soluções cada vez mais competitivas. E novas necessidades de renovação...

Mas como o vento só por si não chega e as serras, montes e cumieiras do país já começam a ser insuficientes, lá vem a solução mais uma vez das grandes hídricas porque há que complementar o que fica em falta.E já estão programamadas a construção de pelo menos menos meia-dúzia de barragens para este efeito. Os nossos vizinhos espanhóis que vinham optando pela construção de mini-hídricas como alternativa de circunstância ao déficit eólico e às suas ancilosadas centrais nucleares, já necessitam até de recorrer a Portugal porque afinal esta via não lhes resolveu o problema...e fazem igualmente compasso de espera, aguardando a nova tecnologia nuclear.

Não abordarei o tema da energia a partir da biomassa porque foi "um ar que lhe deu" em virtude das graves consequências ambientais. Já não é credível.

Sobre a e energia fotovoltaica há uma pergunta que interessa fazer. Porque motivo os Estados Unidos com áreas desérticas de muitos milhares de quilómetros quadrados, sobretudo no seu Sudoeste, regiões com sol intenso todos os dias (embora não seja condição necessária), não aproveita e desenvolve esta alternativa? Porque é que Portugal vai investir em 100 hectares de terreno, que ficarão semeados com a última geração de painéis, para no fim retirar uns escassos MW (s) de energia ficando, desta forma, como um dos países com melhor aproveitamento de energia fotovoltaica? Mas com um elevadíssimo custo !

Somos pequeninos mas alunos aplicados ... 

Penso que esta treta das renováveis, do aquecimento global que por sua vez , derreterá o gelo dos polos, arrefecerá os mares e dará origem a  icebergs a flutuar em frente de Cascais, com o Rio Tejo atravessado por cacilheiros quebra-gelos é por enquanto isso mesmo: uma treta...e grandes negócios à escala planetária. Afinal outros interesses mais altos do que os do petróleo ...parecem existir.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Mai 2008 às 15:16)

AnDré disse:


> psm, desculpa a minha ignorância, mas até que ponto armazenar carbono nos poços de petroleo que já tenham sido explorados, ou em minas, é bom/mau?
> Achas que de alguma forma esses depósitos poderão um dia voltar à superficie e causar impactos ainda maiores?



Já agora, aproveito para complementar o André: 

A injecção de gases no processo de bombagem do petróleo é normal, dado que nem todos os poços de petróleo contêm gases (metano, e outros..) em pressão suficiente para fazer "jorrar" à superfície o crude, pelo que as bombas o que fazem é injectar ar da superfície (o ideal seria injectar azoto, ar seco sem O2) para através da tubagem no poço ascender o petroleo. Se a bombagem fosse feita à custa da aspiração das bombas, iria criar uma subpressão no poço, incrementando progressivamente os custos de bombagem até ao vácuo teórico inviável.

Injectar CO2 em poços já explorados exige uma boa tamponagem e válvula de retenção adequada para injecção do CO2 às pressões desejadas.

Até aqui tudo bem, mas o intrigante da questão não é a injecção de CO2 em si, mas algo muito mais dispendioso em energia (e ao gastar energia, sabemos que muitas vezes se recorre aos combustíveis fosseis, 40% em Portugal) que é comprimir o CO2 até à sua liquefação a 21bar, encher camiões cisterna, transportá-lo até aos poços e depois descarregá-lo através da válvula!

E onde é que se fazia essa aspiração do CO2 para comprimir e liquefazer? Nas chaminés das fábricas, nos tubos de escape dos veículos, ou aspirando a atmosfera liquefazendo-a a -44ºC para separar o CO2 ou usando filtros de  membranas moleculares?! Tudo isto envolve gastos de energia, ora, como sabemos as energias limpas e renováveis estão muito áquem das necessidades para cobrir as energias fósseis, logo a minha opinião é que qualquer intenção de subtrair CO2 no ambiente e acondicioná-lo nos poços levará em último caso (directa ou indirectamente) a um acréscimo do consumo de energias fósseis!

Ou seja, para mim é pura utopia! É controverso e impossível por enquanto!

Podem dizer assim, ah e tal nós processamos o CO2 usando energias limpas, renováveis, mas então?! Não seria o mesmo, usá-las já em detrimento de usar os combustíveis fósseis?! Por outras palavras, não seria melhor, mais eficiente, real, prático e menos dispendioso substituir os combustíveis fósseis por energias renováveis?! Desta forma, produzia-se gradualmente menos CO2 dando à natureza a sua capacidade de regeneração. Imaginem o quão ridículo seria aspirarmos milhões de toneladas de CO2 da atmosfera  "risos"  e continuarmos a polui-la com CO2 só porque se decidiu aplicar as energias limpas para o processo de remoção parcial de CO2 do planeta!!


----------



## psm (20 Mai 2008 às 18:46)

resposta ao Paulu H

Eu acho que já se faz isso nos poços da Argélia ,mas posso estar enganado;no entanto é para ser mais uma fonte para negócio para quem queira investir nele
No entanto concordo em que se tem de investir mais em energias renovaveis por muitas razões sendo no futuro para a produção de hidrogénio.


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2008 às 23:29)

filipept disse:


> Mas já ninguém duvida do negocio, ele é palestras, conferencias, etc... tudo em nome de algo que é natural. Existem muitos "cientistas" que já se aperceberam e já estão a faturar. Ve-se pessoas a falar de alterações climáticas que até mete dó ( eu estou na UM e já vi algumas).
> O negocio também já chegou á União Europeia, veja-se esta proposta de directiva:
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:2008:0017:FIN:PT:PDF
> É o negocio do co2.
> ...




Filipe, sobre este assunto há variadas opiniões e teorias. Eu até concordo contigo, acho que as coisas andam demasiado centradas no CO2 e no aquecimento global, e tudo isto deveria era estar focado no ambiente.

Mas sobre o que afirmaste, do "pseudo-aquecimento", podes argumentar que estamos num ciclo natural, podes argumentar que o aquecimento até é positivo porque vamos a caminho de uma glaciação, podes duvidar que haja aquecimento antropogénico, podes duvidar da paleoclimatologia na reconstrução das temperaturas do passado, podes considerar que é o sol o culpado, podes considerar que é por haver poucas erupções vulcânicas nas últimas décadas, enfim, podes pôr em causa imensas coisas e teres as tuas opiniões sobre tudo isso. 

Mas aquilo que não podes dizer é que isso é «pseudo-aquecimento». Ele existe e é real e com registos modernos que ninguém põe em causa, nem os mais cépticos ou negacionistas. Temos medições quer à superficie com estações quer medições na troposfera com satélites que o confirmam. 

Duvida das causas ou da dimensão, mas não duvides da sua existência, portanto, não falemos de «pseudo-aquecimento».

O aquecimento é indesmentível e negá-lo é fechar os olhos às evidências, basta olhar para os registos históricos de qualquer estação meteorologica, até aqui em Portugal. Se na tua opinião não acreditas que este aquecimento é causado pelo homem ou duvidas da excepcionalidade dele porque não confias na paleoclimatologia por exemplo, isso já é diferente, todos somos cépticos em maior ou menor grau, mas então explica as razões e transformemos este debate nalgo de útil onde se possa aprender. Porque se num qualquer tema polémico todos dizemos simplesmente «sim» ou «não» sem mais nada, não vale mesmo a pena discutir, é um diálogo de surdos e mudos, mais vale então acabar com este tipo de tópicos no forum.




Mário Barros disse:


> É isso mesmo



E um (mesmo que pequeno) esboço da tua opinião ? Uma pequena contribuição para o tema do tópico para além da profusão de smilies ? Não há realmente nada que consigas exprimir sobre o tema para além dos smilies  ?


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2008 às 23:33)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Porventura este tema não se enquadra exactamente aqui, mas o moderador poderá criar um novo fórum se entender melhor.
> 
> O objectivo deste tópico é o seguinte. Alguns "cépticos" das alterações climáticas (vide por ex. "The Great Global Warming Swindle") argumentam que há interesses económicos por trás da tese, segundo eles, do Aquecimento Global de origem antropogénica. Será mesmo assim? Terá o lobby do nuclear e das energias renováveis assim tanto poder.? Será que os construtores automóveis que fazem publicidade usando as alterações climáticas como chamariz estão a ser sinceros?
> 
> O que acham? Está lançada a discussão.




Bom tema 

Na minha opinião obviamente há interesses económicos. Onde não há afinal? Onde existe mercado e investimentos há sempre interesses, quer de um lado quer do outro.

Do lado dos negacionistas há imensas provas da movimentação de lobbies.
Vou deixar alguns exemplos. Aqui há uns anos circulou uma lista de 30,000 cientistas contra o protocolo de Quioto que negavam o aquecimento global antropogénico. Essa lista (descobriu-se depois) continha milhares de nomes que foram provavelmente recolhidos aleatoriamente da lista telefónica americana.

Outros exemplo, como o junkscience.com, um site que teve muita visibilidade até há uns anos atrás porque denunciava como fraudulentas coisas como os problemas de saúde dos fumadores passivos ou o aquecimento global antropogénico. Posteriormente descobriu-se que o autor do site era financiado por tabaceiras e por companhias petroliferas.

Mais recentemente, no final do ano passado, circulou novamente uma lista de 500 cientistas supostamente cépticos em relação ao aquecimento global antropogénico. Essa lista acho que até apareceu aqui no forum. Imensas pessoas que vinham nessa lista ficaram chocadas quando alguém lhes disse que o seu nome estava lá. Podem ver reacções dessas pessoas aqui:
http://www.desmogblog.com/outrage-i...mmunity-continues-over-the-500-scientist-list

Ainda outro exemplo, o do National Post/Canada Free Press, de onde saem imensas notícias negacionistas. É um grupo editorial com uma agenda marcadamente política/conservadora, sempre a difundir notícias sobre a «fraude» do aquecimento global, mas também outras como por exemplo uma notícia inventada que no ano passado se espalhou pelo mundo sobre uma lei iraniana que obrigaria católicos e judeus a terem um simbolo de cores que os distinguisse das demais religiões. Essa notícia depois percebeu-se que era completamente fabricada. Isto para dizer que o mundo dos media é também só por si um mundo de interesses e é preciso ter muitas cautelas e analisar de onde e porquê vem determinadas notícias.

Obviamente nota-se que estas coisas não nascem do nada, que há interesses económicos e políticos que se movem por detrás, há uma agenda mediática poderosa.

Agora do outro lado, o lado das alterações climáticas. Também não tenho a menor dúvida que há muito dinheiro em jogo. Também existe um agenda poderosa, uma máquina bem oleada que se mexe muito bem, melhor até que a outra máquina. 

Interesses, lobbies e dinheiro não é necessáriamente mau, o dinheiro é o que faz na verdade as coisas moverem-se para determinado lado, por vezes até para o lado certo, embora também demasiadas vezes para o errado.

E eu sou um crónico descrente nas «políticas». Ou seja, se hoje vejo avultados investimentos em energias renováveis não acho que seja porque um iluminado qualquer achou que deviamos proteger a Terra mas simplesmente porque há viabilidade e dinheiro nisso. 
Nesse ponto de vista acho de facto que as alterações climáticas são em muitos sectores uma mera desculpa para o negócio. 

Quando a Europa ou Portugal afixam metas para os biocombustiveis não vejo que o estejam a fazer pelo ambiente, na minha opinião estão a fazê-lo para resolver outro problema, o da dependência energética e sobretudo porque é um bom negócio. As alterações climáticas são uma mera desculpa para os cidadãos.

Quando vejo por exemplo a França como um dos países eurpeus mais exigentes nas discussões de Quioto, bali, etc, não vejo aí um país empenhado no problema das alterações climáticas, vejo apenas um país numa posição bastante confortável que  produz, explora e exporta tecnologia nuclear. Quando vi no ano passado Chirac a quando de Bali a defender uma taxa para importações de países que não subscrevessem os protocolos não vi um líder da França a defender o ambiente mas simplesmente um lider de um país a proteger a sua economia dos produtos mais baratos usando a desculpa das alterações climáticas.

Olhando para Portugal, vemos um sector pujante por exemplo na renováveis, mas há dados que me fazem desconfiar de tudo isto. Parece que estamos a pagar preços demasiado elevados às energias renováveis, mais do que se paga em Espanha por exemplo. Pior ainda, esse preço não se está a reflectir no consumidor, ou seja, não estamos a poupar energia ou a ser mais eficientes pela via do custo, como acontece actualmente nos combustiveis para os automóveis em que o consumo está a diminuir devido ao custo. 

Parece que esse custo extra das renováveis se está a acumular num défice a favor da EDP que será pago não pelos consumidores, eficientes ou não, poupados ou não, mas pelos contribuintes em geral, todos nós, indiferenciadamente. E quando vemos uma empresa como a EDP, que acumulou lucros fabulosos nos últimos anos, a comprar empresas nos EUA e ainda ontem a lançar uma OPV para este sector das renováveis, dá-me a impressão que andamos todos a financiar negócios privados e não propriamente a contribuir para melhorar o ambiente, a combater alterações climáticas ou a melhorar as finanças do país e dos portugueses.

Resumindo e concluindo, na minha humilde opinião, espero estar enganado, a economia das alterações climáticas é poderosa, move-se muito bem num terreno e noutro, e acho que é uma tarefa monumental (ou se calhar impossível) a ciência desenvelheciar-se desses interesses. Não só dos económicos mas também dos políticos. 

Nesta área sou um descrente. E quanto a mim, a ciência climática por vezes não só não se tem desmarcado o suficiente desses interesses, como por vezes aproveita a boleia, o que para mim é um caminho perigoso. É um dos maiores desafios da ciência climática actual. E também nosso. Ter capacidade de distinguir o que é genuíno do falso, do que serve ou não determinados interesses, seja de que lado for.


----------



## José M. Sousa (20 Mai 2008 às 23:35)

A ver se consigo alinhavar umas ideias.

[Nota metodológica: estamos a falar de um problema global, como tal as referências aqui feitas são também a nível global, ou seja, a nível planetário; não vale, portanto, vir com argumentos locais; por exemplo, mesmo que o lobby das renováveis fosse o mais forte em Portugal, isso de nada serviria se a China e os Estados Unidos continuassem a apostar no Carvão]


Em todo este debate sobre as Alterações Climáticas, independentemente de se ser céptico ou não, é preciso ter uma noção muito clara:

NADA DE FUNDAMENTAL ESTÁ A SER FEITO PARA COMBATÊ-LAS! (naturalmente,  partindo do pressuposto que são de facto de origem antropogénica e portanto podem ser mitigadas)

Este é um ponto importante para o debate, para os que queiram tê-lo de maneira séria.

E porque é isso assim? Porque as emissões de CO2e continuam a aumentar de forma acentuada:

http://climateprogress.org/2008/04/24/noaa-atmospheric-carbon-dioxide-methane-rise-sharply-in-2007/

Portanto não faz sentido dizer que há uma conspiração para nos impor a tese de uma  origem antropogénica das AC, porque pura e simplesmente, se esse fosse o caso, não está, definitivamente, a dar resultado.

E porque é que não só não estamos a reduzir as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, mas estamos a aumentá-las? Ainda por cima, estudos recentes apontam para a necessidade de zero emissões :

http://climateprogress.org/2008/02/28/stabilizing-climate-requires-near-zero-emissions/

Porque a economia moderna depende fundamentalmente, e ainda, de combustíveis fósseis. Isto é uma evidência! Não tinha que ser assim, mas é o que temos.

O sector dos transportes é quase 100% dependente de combustíveis fósseis. A produção de electricidade é em grande medida produzida com o carvão (também em Portugal, mas sobretudo na China e EUA), etc. , mas também com derivados do petróleo e, crescentemente com gás natural.

Por outro lado, os construtores de automóveis, sobretudo nos EUA, mas não só,  têm muita relutância em investir em veículos mais eficientes se não forem obrigados a isso. Isto porque automóveis mais eficientes exigem milhares de milhões de dólares ou euros de investimento.

Apesar de em alguns países as renováveis já assumirem uma dimensão razoável, à escala global são ainda insignificantes.

Parece evidente, portanto, que, se há sectores que têm resistido às recomendações para combater as alterações climáticas, são os ligados à indústria petrolífera, carbonífera, automobilística, etc.

(continua...)


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2008 às 23:58)

José M. Sousa disse:


> NADA DE FUNDAMENTAL ESTÁ A SER FEITO PARA COMBATÊ-LAS!



Isso é a grande verdade nesta questão. A polémica é brutal e global, mas é completamente virtual. Ninguém está a sacificar o que quer que seja porque na realidade pouco ou nada está a ser feito no sentido de diminuir as emissões. 

Os países que assinaram Quioto a maioria não o cumpre, o mercado de carbono não é realista porque é subvertido pelas licenças emitidas pelos estados, ou seja, este mercado é artificial. 

Eu considero a ideia do mercado de emissões uma excelente ideia, embora na minha opinião devesse ter um conceito mais abrangente, não só do CO2 mas de tudo o resto, reflectir no preço dos produtos as externalidades negativas como a poluição, quer contribuam ou não para o aquecimento global.

Se afinal nada mudou, porque é que este tema é tão controverso ? O que faz mover tantas opiniões apaixonadas num sentido ou no outro ? Eu não sei a resposta mas tenho quase a certeza que nada tem a ver com o ambiente.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 02:08)

olheiro disse:


> É  notório o interesse dos Estados Unidos em soluções energéticas de transição, falíveis, que ajudem a concluir que afinal, a solução está no nuclear. E é para aqui que, segundos alguns observadores, aponta a estratégia dos americanos e de alguns amigos europeus. O Presidente Bush não esconde essa "gula". Até lá agite-se o fantasma do aquecimento global.



Caro olheiro, permita-me discordar neste ponto.
Na minha opinião os EUA vivem desde há largos anos um certo desinteresse e comodismo do qual estão agora a começar a começar a pagar um custo elevado. Como nação próspera e poderosa acomodaram-se em variadas áreas e a energética foi uma delas. Penso até que a guerra do Iraque foi um desespero para quem acordou repentinamente para um problema grave que tinha entre mãos e por muito desprezo que tenha pelo triste e decadente Bush, não sei se ele sozinho será o principal culpado numa nação que sempre se habituou de forma quase irresponsável à energia barata.  

A energia nuclear nos EUA foi um dos sectores onde deixaram de apostar há muitas décadas atrás porque tiveram que lidar com vários incidentes e uma opinião pública muito exigente e hostil. Existe actualmente um poderoso lobby nuclear mas ele é sobretudo europeu, da França, cujos emissários ou representantes, aka  "comerciais", estão bastante activos em todo mundo. Em Portugal por exemplo, tivemos durante meses o Patrick Monteiro de Barros e o Mira Amaral a fazerem lobby na imprensa para vender tecnologia nuclear francesa.

De qualquer forma, acho que os EUA são daqueles países que quando acordarem da letargia avançarão de uma forma fulminante nesta área, pois são uma nação capaz do pior mas também do melhor que o homem consegue sonhar. Esperemos é que realmente acordem, eu acredito que sim.



olheiro disse:


> A energia Eólica é caríssima e neste momento está a ser aproveitada por alguns  países (Portugal por exemplo) numa perspectiva de "compra de tempo", servindo-se dos contribuintes para financiar essa energia. E os milhares de milhões de Euros que estão a ser aplicados no fabrico e implantação dos aerogeradores, na construção das subestações e respectiva ligaçao à rede nacional servem mais o interesse de alguns poderosos sectores europeus do que própriamente o país, dado o  elevado custo de produção.



Aí concordo inteiramente consigo, como disse no meu post anterior. Também acho que andamos a financiar negócios privados em nome do ambiente. É quanto a mim uma história que se repete, embora de forma ligeiramente diferente e noutros sectores e com diferentes "causas". 
Há 10/15 anos atrás tinhamos um mercado de telecomunicações caro e pouco competitivo nas mãos da PT. Andámos a financiar internamente com taxas e taxinhas  o crescimento desse grupo internacionalmente, no Brasil por exemplo, e na prática nenhum proveito tirámos disso por cá. Só custos mais altos e piores infraestruturas. Tivemos um atraso significativo no nosso mercado de telecomunicações que só nos últimos 3 ou 4 anos se conseguiu livrar da posição dominante e anticoncorrêncial desse grupo PT no mercado. 

Hoje assistimos também a isso nos combustiveis. Durante anos os politicos quiseram proteger a GALP por supostos interesses nacionais, mas hoje vemos que esses interesses nos são lesivos, há um monopólio na refinação e distribuição de combutiveis em Portugal, e esse monopólio foi mantido usando o argumento do interesse nacional (há sempre grandes causas nestes assuntos), mas como vemos, de interesse nacional não tem nada. 

E hoje tenho quase a certeza que com a energia eléctrica, renováveis ou as outras, se está a passar o mesmo, embora agora ainda não tenhamos a noção disso pois o Estado tem vindo a atrasar a regularização do défice energético, estamos básicamente a consumir energia cara a crédito, a pagar futuramente com juros sem que depois tenhamos hipotese de nos tornarmos mais eficientes face ao custo pois a factura já está emitida, vencida e em dívida com juros.

Mas sobre esse assunto é importante dizer que não culpemos o ambiente pelo aproveitamente que alguns fazem dele. Temos é que estar atentos e denunciar esse aproveitamento.



olheiro disse:


> Sobre a e energia fotovoltaica há uma pergunta que interessa fazer. Porque motivo os Estados Unidos com áreas desérticas de muitos milhares de quilómetros quadrados, sobretudo no seu Sudoeste, regiões com sol intenso todos os dias (embora não seja condição necessária), não aproveita e desenvolve esta alternativa? Porque é que Portugal vai investir em 100 hectares de terreno, que ficarão semeados com a última geração de painéis, para no fim retirar uns escassos MW (s) de energia ficando, desta forma, como um dos países com melhor aproveitamento de energia fotovoltaica? Mas com um elevadíssimo custo !
> 
> Somos pequeninos mas alunos aplicados ...



Eu acho que todos os países devem fazer algum esforço em apoiar novas formas de energia mesmo que inicialmente sejam inviáveis. Se ninguém avança as coisas evoluem mais lentamente ou nem avançam. Idealmente deveria ser o mercado a comandar, mas essa perfeição do mercado só existe na cabeça dos liberais. Todas as formas de energia foram inicialmente subsidiadas, até o petróleo. O nuclear por exemplo, apresentado repetidas vezes como energia barata é uma tecnologia brutalmente financiada pelos Estados, sobretudo na cobertura dos riscos pois nenhuma empresa privada por maior que seja pode cobrir o risco nuclear.

Esse apoio à inovação com que concordo, tem é que ser um esforço de acordo com a situação económica desses países. Se hoje existem torres eólicas como o protótipo E-126 da Enercom com uns estupendos 7MW isso deve-se ao esforço dos alemães que andaram a pagar durante décadas a evolução desta tecnologia, esforço nobre mas certamente enquadrado nas capacidades desse país.  

Em Portugal temos então uma grande central fotovoltaica, a primeira instalação comercial de um parque de ondas com a tecnologia Pelamis, metas ambiciosas nas eólicas e biocombustiveis, tudo isso parece bastante interessante mas confesso que também fico um pouco desconfiado, talvez os tais "alunos aplicados"  que refere... ou quem sabe, uma versão mais moderna,  o "porreiro pá" climático.

A minha desconfiança tem sobretudo a ver com as press-releases, conferências de imprensa e visitas ministriais  que acompanham estes projectos. Falam em tecnologia portuguesa e do valor acrescentado nacional, mas tenho dúvidas. No caso da solar estamos a falar de tecnologia australiana, no caso das eolicas tecnologia sobretudo alemã e no caso da energia das ondas é tecnologia da escócia.


Voltando ao tema do tópico, e sobre o que disse nos meus últimos post's.  As alterações climáticas não se podem dissociar do problema da energia, sobretudo da renovável. 
Se alguém tem dúvidas sobre os poderosos interesses que se movem directa ou indirectamente nesta área, é olhar por exemplo para Portugal. Por cá temos um ex.ministro das Finanças (Pina Moura) que foi contratado pela maior empresa energética de Espanha (Iberdrola) e que é uma das maiores se não a maior empresa do mundo no segmento das energias renováveis. Posteriormente o mesmo ex.ministro Pina Moura foi contratato pela maior empresa de Media de Espanha (PRISA/El Pais) quando esta empresa comprou cá em Portugal a TVI. Obviamente que tudo isto move imensos interesses. Mas não acho que o IPCC ou as centenas de cientistas envolvidos em tantos estudos tenham a ver com esses interesses, não só não acho como tenho quase a certeza. Mas de muitos políticos que se movem nesta esfera das alterações climáticas já não tenho essas certezas.


----------



## filipept (21 Mai 2008 às 09:36)

Vince disse:


> Duvida das causas ou da dimensão, mas não duvides da sua existência, portanto, não falemos de «pseudo-aquecimento».



Quando falo em pseudo-aquecimento é relativamente á forma como o  fenomeno "aquecimento" é tratado, pois se fosse o caso também utilizaria "pseudo-arrefecimento". A utilização "pseudo" é pela forma como vejo as alterações, ou seja, como um processo natural. 
Outra questão é a analise que é sempre feita: se existe aquecimento é "man-made", se existe arrefecimento a culpa é da "Niña"



> Temperaturas globais serão mais baixas em 2008, diz ONU
> 
> O secretário-geral da Organização Metereológica Mundial, Michael Jarraud, referiu que o La Niña, corrente oceano-atmosférica que arrefece as águas do oceano, deve perdurar até o verão, resfriando as temperaturas em todo mundo até um grau Celcius.
> fonte: BBC BRASIL



Este começa a ser um debate fraturante a nivel global, mas ao mesmo tempo rentável (para Al guns). 
Apenas por uma vez tinha escrito sobre este assunto do qual não gosto muito de me prenunciar, pois tenho a minha posição e já a afirmei aqui. No entanto tinha de me prenunciar sobre o negocio co2, pois conheço muito bem a ONU e conheço muito bem a UE e o jogo politico é brutal.


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Mai 2008 às 10:21)

filipept disse:


> [...] pois conheço muito bem a ONU e conheço muito bem a UE e o jogo politico é brutal.



Já que conhece tão bem a ONU, importa-se então de responder às perguntas sobre o IPCC.
Comparar os rendimentos das conferências do Al Gore com os lucros da ExxonMobil ou com os custos de desenvolvimento de padrões tecnológicos de maior eficiência no consumo de combustível nos automóveis, por exemplo, é não ter a mínima ideia das ordens de grandeza do que estamos a falar!

Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2008 às 10:44)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Já que conhece tão bem a ONU, importa-se então de responder às perguntas sobre o IPCC.
> Comparar os rendimentos das conferências do Al Gore com os lucros da ExxonMobil ou com os custos de desenvolvimento de padrões tecnológicos de maior eficiência no consumo de combustível nos automóveis, por exemplo, é não ter a mínima ideia das ordens de grandeza do que estamos a falar!
> 
> Obrigado.



Caro José Sousa! Antes de mais deixe-me dizer que tenho em consideração e admiro os conhecimentos que tem nesta área e a forma como os coloca devidamente fundamentados, pelo que é sinceramente que lhe desejo as boas vindas a este fórum de discussão!
Poucas vezes participo neste tópico! Não o faço porque entendo que nesta área não tenho o mínimo de conhecimentos nem background científico , que me permita uma opinião que não vá para além do "feeling" ou até "clubismo" se assim se puder entender! Certamente concordará que nestes casos valerá mais o silêncio que a calinada...

Permita-me contudo que efectue o reparo! Dado que entendo que saiba muito bem o que é o IPCC , não quererá dar o primeiro passo e falar um pouco sobre ele? Digo isto porque a forma como expõe esta temática é algo "provocante"... Se o sentido da sua actuação é provocar a discussão digo-lhe que facilmente isso poderá ser entendido de outra forma... Entrou neste fórum a dizer (quase linearmente) a alguns membros que seriam ignorantes nesta temática! Já percebi que tem conhecimentos e acho que os deve partilhar numa discussão salutar, mas, e respeitando a opinião dos outros (que certamente o fará), entendo que devia usar a sua argumentação de forma mais suave do que a que habitualmente tem usado. É apenas a minha opinião sincera!

Mais uma vez dou-lhe as boas vindas e desejo boas discussões com os membros foristas!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2008 às 11:02)

filipept disse:


> Quando falo em pseudo-aquecimento é relativamente á forma como o  fenomeno "aquecimento" é tratado, pois se fosse o caso também utilizaria "pseudo-arrefecimento". A utilização "pseudo" é pela forma como vejo as alterações, ou seja, como um processo natural.
> Outra questão é a analise que é sempre feita: se existe aquecimento é "man-made", se existe arrefecimento a culpa é da "Niña"
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2008 às 11:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bravo



Mário, com toda a consideração que sempre tive por ti: custa-me ver-te a "queimar-te"... e acredita que o digo com toda a estima!

O que provavelmente querias dizer é que subscreves o que o filipept estava a dizer... ou ainda melhor frisar nomeadamente nos pontos x e y porque...(fundamentação)...

É que de outra forma isto parece um campo de batalha em que se apoia esta ou aquela facção! Acho que uma discussão construtiva é tudo menos isso!

Abraço e boas discussões (peço desculpa por estas intervenções que coloquei, se acharem melhor removam)


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2008 às 12:01)

vitamos disse:


> Mário, com toda a consideração que sempre tive por ti: custa-me ver-te a "queimar-te"... e acredita que o digo com toda a estima!
> 
> O que provavelmente querias dizer é que subscreves o que o filipept estava a dizer... ou ainda melhor frisar nomeadamente nos pontos x e y porque...(fundamentação)...
> 
> ...



Tenho um QI muito reduzido para argumentar, e para além disso estou um pouco farto de ser dado como "maluco"  por isso apenas vou aplaudir quem bate com as minhas ideias.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 13:39)

Back to topic 


Por coincidência vem hoje na CNN uma entrevista a T. Boone Pickens,  o multimilionário americano que fez fortuna no petróleo e detem uma empresa de Hedge Funds (fundos de investimento de carácter fortemente especulativo).

T. Boone Pickens vai construir no Texas um dos maiores parques eólicos do Mundo. É um bom sinal dos tempos que vivemos. Pickens sempre esteve ligado ao petróleo e ao sector político conservador norte americano e agora vai investir forte no vento e talvez no solar.



> Billionaire oilman T. Boone Pickens is sinking billions of dollars into a new wind farm in Texas. It is likely to become the biggest in the world, producing enough power for the equivalent of 1.3 million homes. CNN's Ali Velshi asked the oil legend why he thinks wind could be the answer to this country's energy problems.
> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/05/19/pickens.qa/index.html
> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/05/19/pickens.qa/index.html#cnnSTCVideo (video parcial)


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Mai 2008 às 14:42)

vitamos disse:


> Caro José Sousa! Antes de mais deixe-me dizer que tenho em consideração e admiro os conhecimentos que tem nesta área e a forma como os coloca devidamente fundamentados, pelo que é sinceramente que lhe desejo as boas vindas a este fórum de discussão!
> Poucas vezes participo neste tópico! Não o faço porque entendo que nesta área não tenho o mínimo de conhecimentos nem background científico , que me permita uma opinião que não vá para além do "feeling" ou até "clubismo" se assim se puder entender! Certamente concordará que nestes casos valerá mais o silêncio que a calinada...
> 
> Permita-me contudo que efectue o reparo! Dado que entendo que saiba muito bem o que é o IPCC , não quererá dar o primeiro passo e falar um pouco sobre ele? Digo isto porque a forma como expõe esta temática é algo "provocante"... Se o sentido da sua actuação é provocar a discussão digo-lhe que facilmente isso poderá ser entendido de outra forma... Entrou neste fórum a dizer (quase linearmente) a alguns membros que seriam ignorantes nesta temática! Já percebi que tem conhecimentos e acho que os deve partilhar numa discussão salutar, mas, e respeitando a opinião dos outros (que certamente o fará), entendo que devia usar a sua argumentação de forma mais suave do que a que habitualmente tem usado. É apenas a minha opinião sincera!
> ...




Admito que tenha razão. Mas se ler melhor, também verá que sobre matérias de ciência climática nunca disse tal coisa como "na minha opinião" isto ou aquilo. Até comecei por dizer, que dada a minha formação de base, teria que raciocinar mais pela lógica e algum esforço de leitura. Mas também lhe digo que não é admissível, num assunto desta importância, ser demasiado condescendente com pessoas que lançam a desinformação permanente, a não ser que sejam jovens e imaturos e estejam aqui mais pela brincadeira e pela provocação, o que ainda assim é louvável porque revela algum interesse. Portanto a minha intenção com a questão sobre o IPCC foi mesmo provocadora. Para se aprender é preciso partir de uma posição de humildade. Espanta-me encontrar pessoas com tantas certezas e tão pouco conhecimento. É, pelo menos, o que tento fazer.
De qualquer modo, vou ter em atenção o seu reparo e obrigado pelo cumprimento.


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Mai 2008 às 21:38)

José M. Sousa disse:


> A ver se consigo alinhavar umas ideias.
> 
> [Nota metodológica: estamos a falar de um problema global, como tal as referências aqui feitas são também a nível global, ou seja, a nível planetário; não vale, portanto, vir com argumentos locais; por exemplo, mesmo que o lobby das renováveis fosse o mais forte em Portugal, isso de nada serviria se a China e os Estados Unidos continuassem a apostar no Carvão]
> 
> ...



Pequena rectificação: quanto às renováveis e a sua insignificância em termos globais, não estava a ter em conta a hídrica, que é bastante relevante.

Um exemplo do lobby da indústria do carvão nas eleições americanas:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/01/17/AR2008011702837.html

Por outro lado, as indústrias ligadas às energias renováveis não precisam do argumento das alterações climáticas para convencerem os governos a financiá-las. 

[Convém referir que os combustíveis fósseis foram e continuam a ser também maciçamente subsidiados, directa ou indirectamente : http://www.ucsusa.org/clean_vehicles/fuel_economy/subsidizing-big-oil.html]

A crescente escassez face à procura e o respectivo aumento dos preços dos combustíveis fósseis é incentivo suficiente para apostar nas renováveis. 

Mas há aqui uma clarificação a fazer. Quando o investimento neste tipo de novas energias é levado a cabo por grandes empresa [não tinha que ser necessariamente assim. Na Dinamarca, o  país que desenvolveu a energia eólica, durante muito tempo, penso que já não é assim,  a maior parte dos aerogeradores pertenciam a cooperativas]  , como a Iberdrola, como referiu o Vince, a lógica é meramente empresarial, de ganhar a maior quota de mercado possível, de obter o que os economistas chamam de rendas ("rent-seeking": para simplificar, lucros excessivos em relação ao que seria óptimo de um ponto de vista social):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rent_seeking ;

 Por exemplo, em relação ao fotovoltaico, seria mais eficiente colocar 30.000 painéis distribuidos por residências do que concentrá-las num qualquer lugar do Alentejo e depois introduzir essa energia na rede. O problema aqui é quem tem poder!
Quando muito, as alterações climáticas poderão funcionar com mais um elemento para o marketing do sector. Frequentemente, este marketing envolve o que se designa por "greenwashing":

http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Greenwashing  ou:

http://blog.uncovering.org/archives/2005/05/greenwashing_1.html

O Nuclear é uma indústria que tem realizado uma forte actividade de greenwashing, fazendo-se passar por uma energia limpa, invocando a inexistência de emissões associadas à produção de electricidade. Para além de não ser verdade, se analisarmos o ciclo de vida, toda a gente sabe do problema dos resíduos. Além disso , dada a complexidade dos investimentos, dificilmente poderá ser uma resposta rápida ao problema das emissões:

ver aqui: http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2006/04/energia-nuclear-opo-com-futuro.html :
«A energia nuclear poderia contribuir para alguma redução na emissão de CO2, mas essa redução teria um impacto limitado (700 novos grandes reactores reduziriam em apenas 1/7 os GEE para estabilizar as emissões em 500 ppmv (5)) e a partir de certo limiar (que se prende com a mineração do urânio) essa vantagem poderia ser anulada por comparação com fontes de produção convencionais, como o gás natural(6). Por outro lado, estimativas oficiais prevêem um acréscimo de apenas 5% na produção de electricidade via nuclear até 2020 a nível mundial para um acréscimo de consumo que poderá ir até 75%. Até lá, pelo menos, outras respostas teriam que ser encontradas para o problema dos GEE.»


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Mai 2008 às 21:45)

Vince disse:


> Back to topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infelizmente, também há recuos :

http://www.odac-info.org/node/2054


----------



## José M. Sousa (21 Mai 2008 às 21:54)

vitamos disse:


> Certamente concordará que nestes casos valerá mais o silêncio que a calinada...



Por acaso, se calhar não concordo. Acho que todos estamos sujeitos a calinadas. As calinadas, quando não são mal intencionadas e propositadas podem servir para esclarecer. As alterações climáticas são um assunto de tal maneira complexo, para além da ciência do clima, todas as suas implicações económicas globais e locais, sobre o ambiente em geral, as questões energéticas e tecnológicas, as consequências geopolíticas, etc, etc e tal que ninguém, por muitos doutoramentos que tenha, tem a resposta para tudo!


----------



## olheiro (22 Mai 2008 às 13:08)

Gostava de adiantar um esclarecimento que não se infere da minha intervenção de ontem,  neste tópico, onde referi que esta questão das energias renováveis/aquecimento global não passava de uma "treta", pretendendo assim, afirmar (porventura não da forma mais feliz) que as alterações climatéricas têm servido inquestionavelmente de bandeira a grandes interesses, tendo como fundo uma razão adicional às que já foram invocadas -a facilidade dos governos e de certos grupos empresariais venderem investimentos que se apresentam como soluções salvadoras que o pobre do contribuinte alarmado por uma eficaz campanha catastrofista, aceita sem contestar.

Não nos esqueçamos que que nos tempos que correm a eficácia dos "media" e da comunicação em geral é de tal forma contundente, que conseguem transformar o desaparecimento de uma criança "bem nascida" num fenómeno com repercussões mundiais. Lembro-me do comentário, penso que do próprio Eça de Queiroz numa das suas cartas (há mais de um século) que lendo o Diário de Notícias, lamentava com ironia cortante, que se desse mais importância à entorse do pé da Dona Micas, uma vizinha rica, do que às milhares de mortes provocadas pelas cheias do Ganges. Isto tudo para afirmar que hoje um fenómeno meteorológico que há trinta anos seria omitido por falta de informação ou de interesse hoje é referido nos horários nobres de todas as televisões mundiais....seja o furacão que assolou Cancum, seja os incêndios (habituais há muitos séculos) nas terras do Sul e centro da Austrália.

E o Al Gore não sei se inocentemente ou não, ajudou a aprofundar, da pior forma,  o depauperado estado de espírito que hoje leva à aceitação acrítica, por parte do contribuinte, de todas as soluções pretensamente salvadoras que um pouco por todo o mundo vão sendo apresentadas.

É exactamente aqui que me demarco da relação aquecimento global/energias alternativas...porque suspeito de um logro. Descupem o meu cepticismo sobre a bondade dos salvadores. Pelo menos desses que andam a mercantilizar o problema.

Em suma, não tenho quaisquer dúvidas de que existe aquecimento global e os dados científicos estão aí para o provar. Quanto ao agente despoletador desse aquecimento tenho, com toda a humildade, apenas a certeza da dúvida. Serão causas endógenas ou exógenas à acção do homem? Ou até do próprio planeta? Já há tempo histórico suficiente para afirmar o carácter irreversível dessa alteração climatérica?


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Mai 2008 às 16:26)

olheiro disse:


> .
> 
> Quanto ao agente despoletador desse aquecimento tenho, com toda a humildade, apenas a certeza da dúvida. Serão causas endógenas ou exógenas à acção do homem? Ou até do próprio planeta? Já há tempo histórico suficiente para afirmar o carácter irreversível dessa alteração climatérica?



Em relação à sua dúvida, penso que não temos outra alternativa senão ouvir o que têm para dizer as instituições científicas:

Um exemplo:

Declaração Conjunta de 11 Academias de Ciências :

http://www.nationalacademies.org/onpi/06072005.pdf   (2005)

http://royalsociety.org/document.asp?id=3222  (Academia de Ciências do Reino Unido)

Afirma o seguinte:

«There will always be uncertainty in understanding a system as complex as the world’s climate. However there is now strong evidence that significant global warming is occurring1. [...]
It is likely that most of the warming in recent decades can be attributed to human activities (IPCC 2001)2. This warming has already led to changes in the Earth's climate.»

Esta declaração é subscrita, como pode ver,  pelas Academias de Ciências de países como os EUA, a China, a Rússia, o Brasil e Índia. Ou seja, academias de países ricos e pobres, avançados e em desenvolvimento, do Norte e do Sul, países que não subscreveram Quioto (EUA, China, etc.), países produtores de petróleo (Rússia), países que estão a aumentar drasticamente as emissões (China e Índia), etc. Ou seja, a avaliação é comum a estas instituições científicas e revela que as suas posições são de carácter científico e não motivadas pelo interesse imediato dos seus governos.


----------



## abrantes (22 Mai 2008 às 18:52)

Existem interesses de que os paises emergentes paguem por uma poluição que não foi originariamente criada por eles, é como falar para o China ou Brasil que agora todos vão pagar a conta, antes o Norte poluía “mas não sabíamos que estávamos destruindo o planeta” (sic),..
O mundo todo é unânime em dizer que os Chineses não podem comprar carros na mesma quantidade que os americanos porque senão o mundo vai acabar,...oras então porque os USA não cedem um pouco de seu consumismo desenfreado para eles??
Porque a cultura deles com aqueles programas na Discovery de HotRods caminhonetes (todos tem uma) carros etc,...
Essa questão de “quem vai pagar” é que não esta bem resolvida na cabeça de ninguém e incluo cada um de nós,..
É aquela historia, alguém tem que pagar com tanto que não seja eu.
Aqui no Brasil a matriz energética é hidrelétrica (por pura sorte nossa) que causam razoavelmente poucos problemas (é claro grandes áreas foram alagadas muitos seres vivos morreram cidades sumiram etc),..mas voltando ao tema,..to me perdendo hehe,..eu trabalhei num projeto (na área de engenharia de software) para a operadora nacional do sistema elétrico no Brasil e conversando com os engenheiros de la sobre energia eólica, solar a opinião era unânime,...na mesma direção que eu falei antes,....Quem é que vai pagar a conta? Vc?
Estas energias limpas maravilhosas fantásticas salvadoras do planeta etc etc,..são muito caras e se vc mudasse a matriz para algo mais caro impactaria diretamente na economia do pais principalmente se este pais tiver uma demanda energética que cada vez aumenta mais (Brasil por exemplo). 
Corre a piada que diz o seguinte,..cada usuário deveria definir na conta de que matriz ele quer a energia da casa dele,...dai se o cara quiser salvar o mundo ele coloca lá “eólica, solar etc”,..dai ele paga a conta de luz 10 vezes mais cara ou seja fica a critério de cada um,...agora responde ai quem ai esta disposto a pagar uma conta mais cara individualmente,...e qtas industrias estão a fim de pagar mais (e competir com os que pagam menos ou seja, estão afim de falir e mandar embora todos os seus funcionários??)
Então a minha conclusão é que não existe como discutir este tema sem ser com pactos internacionais,...eu não vou salvar o mundo sozinho.


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Mai 2008 às 20:04)

abrantes disse:


> Existem interesses de que os paises emergentes paguem por uma poluição que não foi originariamente criada por eles, é como falar para o China ou Brasil que agora todos vão pagar a conta, antes o Norte poluía “mas não sabíamos que estávamos destruindo o planeta” (sic),..
> 
> É aquela historia, alguém tem que pagar com tanto que não seja eu.
> 
> Então a minha conclusão é que não existe como discutir este tema sem ser com pactos internacionais,...eu não vou salvar o mundo sozinho.



Com certeza, tem toda a razão! 

Aliás, nesta carta do Director do GISS (Goddard Institute for Space Studies), James Hansen ao Primeiro Ministro Britânico, ele reconhece que a responsabilidade não é a mesma:

http://www.columbia.edu/~jeh1/mailings/20071219_DearPrimeMinister.pdf  pág. 5 do PDF.

Alíás, é por isso que a questão da transferência de tecnologia é vital e faz parte das negociações internacionais sobre as alterações climáticas. Insiste-se no mercado para resolver o problema, o que é irrealista. Pura e simplesmente, muita da tecnologia devia ser cedida gratuitamente!
Além disso, no caso do Brasil, este país deveria receber pagamentos dos países mais ricos pelos serviços ambientais que a Amazónia presta ao resto do mundo.

De facto, enquanto não tivermos uma perspectiva ética sobre este problema, estamos condenados ao fracasso e as desastre.


No texto anterior quis apenas dizer que, quanto à ciência, a Academia Brasileira das Ciências estava de acordo com todas as outras, reconhecendo a natureza do problema.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 00:13)

Achei este cartoon provocador e divertido bastante interessante relativamente a este tema da economia, da energia e das alterações climáticas.









Por um lado há muita verdade nele, quando chega a hora de pagar a conta ninguém quer saber do ambiente para nada. Por outro lado será que a alta de preços dos combustiveis fosseis com tendencia sempre crescente não acabará só por si resolver pelo menos em parte alguns dos problemas ambientais pois viabiliza e massifica outras formas de energia menos prejudiciais ?


----------



## José M. Sousa (27 Mai 2008 às 10:08)

Vince disse:


> Achei este cartoon provocador e divertido bastante interessante relativamente a este tema da economia, da energia e das alterações climáticas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Estou de acordo. No entanto, poderá haver alguns efeitos perversos, mais fugas em frente. A lógica das empresas, ou do capitalismo se se quiser, é mesmo tramada. Por exemplo:

«Anyone who was hoping that constraints on oil supply would be a good thing for fighting climate change should think again: Eni this week announced a tar sands project in the Congo; Gulf states are turning to coal as natural gas supplies in countries like UAE and Dubai are strained; and in the UK the energy companies met to coordinate on how to protect their coal expansion plans from the efforts of environmental demonstrators.» em http://odac-info.org/newsletter/2008/05/23


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mai 2008 às 10:11)

Vince disse:


> Por um lado há muita verdade nele, quando chega a hora de pagar a conta ninguém quer saber do ambiente para nada. Por outro lado será que a alta de preços dos combustiveis fosseis com tendencia sempre crescente não acabará só por si resolver pelo menos em parte alguns dos problemas ambientais pois viabiliza e massifica outras formas de energia menos prejudiciais ?




É inerente ao ser humano, gostamos de pagar mais barato além de que também somos "adversos" à mudança. Somos mesmo assim e na hora de mudarmos os hábitos temos de ser muito bem esclarecidos para nos convencermos a pagar 1 centimo a mais da nossa carteira.

Qualquer que seja a energia alternativa aos combustíveis fósseis, ela terá que ter um preço competitivo, ou então, ser incorporada na nossa economia com meios de financiamento específicos que amortizem os custos iniciais de desenvolvimento tecnológico, de fabrico das infraestruturas, de montagem destas e de outros gastos gerais de fabrico indirectos. Essa amortização competitiva dos custos deveria ser financiada pelo estado, pelos bancos ou por um subsídio para o desenvolvimento na União Europeia tratando-se a questão da energia como uma questão global mas interna à União Europeia, assim haveria um desenvolvimento integrado como uma rede sem fronteiras, com um controlo das taxas de execução e eliminando quaisquer barreiras colocadas por lobbies neste segmento de mercado. Deveria haver pelo menos uma entidade reguladora do mercado, e deveria assegurar-se para cada região pelo menos 2 entidades concorrentes de forma que nunca houvesse monopólio e possível formação de cartéis!

Não é por acaso, que eu já em algum post referi o interessante que seria termos uma rede de painéis solares, em vez de telhados teriamos uma cobertura também por páineis que seriam produzidos em grande escala em Portugal, reduzindo-se os preços dada a economia de escala gerada. Teriamos capacidade competitiva para exportar dados os preços que conseguiriamos. E assim evitavamos usar solos destinados a agricultura, a reservas biológicas, ao turismo, à caça, à pequária! Era giro ver que os nossos telhados também servem para algo mais que ser um telhado!

O aumento dos preços das energias fósseis levará um dia à viabilização e massificação de outras formas de energia menos prejudiciais, mas ainda estamos a uma distância enorme disso acontecer, teriamos muito a investir para podermos substituir uma energia por outra, trata-se de haver capacidade produtiva ou não. As energias limpas são ainda muito reduzidas, insuficientes.

Eu penso que com a subida dos combustíveis fósseis, levará a que se torne competitivo extrair outros combustíveis fósseis em locais não rentáveis, ex: Portugal! Talvez não fosse rentável extrair petróleo em Portugal a menos de 100 dolares/barril, e agora já o seja!

Mas também acredito que tudo isto vá acalmar dentro de 2 ou 3 anos, trata-se de especulação, stocks a crescer e falta de capacidade de distribuição. Não falta petróleo, falta é meios de o levar para as refinarias.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mai 2008 às 11:52)

Às vezes perguntamo-nos, como é possível no ano 2008 com toda a tecnologia e apesar das lições da história com as crises do petróleo nos anos 20, 40? e 70 a levar as economias ao fundo, que ainda tenhamos 5-10% de energias limpas?

Posso dar 4 razões:

1. Custos de desenvolvimento tecnológico demasiado elevados para energias alternativas.

2. Falta de empenho dos governos, no que respeita à regulamentação do mercado e incentivo ao desenvolvimento tecnológico.

3. Barreiras à entrada de concorrência para o mercado da energia

4. Mercado monopolista ou em oligopólio organizado em cartel. 

4.1. Num mercado monopolista protegido com barreiras à entrada, é fácil entender porque não se investe em novas alternativas energéticas! Também por causa da má regulamentação e incentivo do mercado por parte dos governos, o que é que faria uma empresa distribuidora e produtora de energia gastar dinheiro em investimentos? Ora se o petróleo sobe, então o consumidor paga, o que importa é manter ou ampliar a margem de lucro!

4.2. Num mercado regido por poucas empresas concorrentes, é sempre fácil encontrar um entendimento, não digo que seja em cartel, pois seria facilmente ilegalizavel, mas de outras formas escondidas! Numa economia cada vez mais global, as empresas tornam-se participadas umas nas outras, de forma que embora concorrentes, deixem de competir no sentido de encontrar sinergias entre elas e poderem assim garantir o seu bem estar. O resultado de tudo isto é a falta de interesse em investir em energias alternativas, pois somos nós que pagamos afinal de contas!

Podem dizer que mesmo assim, seria de todo o interesse investir-se em alternativas que lhes proporcionassem maiores margens de lucro, mas a verdade é que o mercado é mesmo global e quando as empresas decidem participar, ser accionistas de outros segmentos de mercado podem facilmente debater-se com certos paradigmas como sejam o receio de substituir os convencionais motores a gasolina, a gasóleo ou a gás por motores eléctricos. Facilmente se entende que se estariam prejudicando a elas próprias, ora porque gastariam o seu capital em investigação, ora porque veriam os seus investimentos (acções) perderem valor noutras empresas (ramo automóvel e refinarias). Esta forma de pensamento decorreu durante décadas, talvez agora se apercebam que com a crise do petróleo, se a economia entrar numa crise bem forte, também o sector de energias vá perder, pois a crise de uma forma ou de outra irá reflectir-se também no consumo de energia.

E o futuro não é nada animador, vejam o crescimento de países como a China e a India! O consumo de carvão, petróleo, de cobre não irá cessar! Nestes países a economia está crescendo no mínimo 10% ao ano e são biliões de habitantes. A ver vamos..


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 11:32)

José M. Sousa disse:


> «Anyone who was hoping that constraints on oil supply would be a good thing for fighting climate change should think again: Eni this week announced a tar sands project in the Congo; Gulf states are turning to coal as natural gas supplies in countries like UAE and Dubai are strained; and in the UK the energy companies met to coordinate on how to protect their coal expansion plans from the efforts of environmental demonstrators.» em http://odac-info.org/newsletter/2008/05/23






Paulo H disse:


> Eu penso que com a subida dos combustíveis fósseis, levará a que se torne competitivo extrair outros combustíveis fósseis em locais não rentáveis, ex: Portugal! Talvez não fosse rentável extrair petróleo em Portugal a menos de 100 dolares/barril, e agora já o seja!



Pois, pensando melhor não é de facto expectável haver diminuição de emissões por via do preço, é impossível, mesmo que por exemplo o barril de petroleo chegue aos 200 ou 300$, pois a par da viabilização de energias alternativas até aqui inviáveis isso irá estar sempre acompanhado pela exploração de energia fóssil até aqui inviável e o exemplo de Portugal é um bom exemplo pois já foram adjudicados vários contratos recentemente. Pelo menos será assim durante muitas décadas.

Mas de qualquer forma eu não tenho ilusões no homem e nas suas políticas. O preço será sempre o maior aliado das energias alternativas mais limpas, ou seja, se mesmo com preços das fósseis muito caros a situação provavelmente não melhora, quer dizer quanto a mim que nunca melhoraria de qualquer forma, continariamos todos a usá-las fossem quais fossem as consequências, se não for no país A será no país B, e o custo é de facto o único mecanismo realmente eficaz que fala todas as linguas e que afecta de igual modo todos os países que competem entre si. Fossem as fosséis inesgotáveis e para sempre baratas e teriamos um futuro ainda mais negro.


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 12:03)

José M. Sousa disse:


> A lógica das empresas, ou do capitalismo se se quiser, é mesmo tramada.





José M. Sousa disse:


> Artigo de Mário Crespo no Jornal de Notícias:
> Por que não nacionalizar?, a propósito dos combustíveis:
> http://jn.sapo.pt/2008/05/26/opiniao/por_nao_nacionalizar.html





Paulo H disse:


> Mas também acredito que tudo isto vá acalmar dentro de 2 ou 3 anos, trata-se de especulação, stocks a crescer e falta de capacidade de distribuição. Não falta petróleo, falta é meios de o levar para as refinarias.



Sobre mercados, capitalismo, etc, eu não sou socialista, acredito no mercado mas não sou também um defensor do mercado selvagem e desregulado. As empresas, os empresários e o lucro são saudáveis e necessários, e cabe ao Estado garantir alguma regulação e controlo nos mercados.
Sobre o artigo do Mário Crespo, sinceramente li e reli e achei um disparate, não vi nada que resolvesse qualquer problema que fosse para além de ajudar a preencher uma coluna de jornal, pois o maior problema não é interno, é a escassez e agora a especulação, algo que nós não controlamos internamente, fosse a Galp privada ou pública. A nacionalização não é solução porque como também vimos nestes e noutros casos (BCP por exemplo), nacionais e internacionais, os diversos Estados falharam de várias formas nalgumas destas crises na tarefa de regulação que lhe era exigida. Se falham aí falhariam muito mais detendo e controlando todo o mercado. Mercados nacionalizados e na mão dos Estados são mercados como o Angolano ou Russo e todos sabemos como isso funciona na prática. 

Seja qual for a filosofia, socialista ou liberal (económico) eu não confio na concentração de poder , seja económico seja político, quer sejam grandes corporações económicas privadas, quer sejam grandes empresas públicas ou nacionalizadas, ambos tratam-se de concentração de poder e eu não confio nem numa nem noutra, sejam do Estado sejam privadas, pois o homem quando detêm imenso poder serve-se dele da mesma forma num lado e noutro e quanto a mim quem pensa o contrário, seja de que lado for, está a ser utópico pois está a ignorar a natureza humana.

Portanto se acredito no mercado, a questão a resolver é limitar os excessos desse mercado e como temos visto recentemente com várias crises (alimentar, crédito suprime, combustiveis) há limites que estão a ser ultrapassados e há que começar a resolver esses problemas por aí. Se até a OPEP, organização com um longo historial de oligopólio se queixa que o mercado está "louco" e infestado de especulação, alguma coisa tem que ser feita nessa área. Crises especulativas são cíclicas, e é possível que esta passe, embora no caso dos combustíveis seja mais complicado e lento porque é um bem escasso. Mas tal como o Paulo pensa, eu também penso que mesmo contando com a escassez a especulação vai dar um estoiro mais tarde ou mais cedo e as coisas vão acalmar um pouco.


----------



## José M. Sousa (28 Mai 2008 às 21:01)

Vince disse:


> Se até a OPEP, organização com um longo historial de oligopólio se queixa que o mercado está "louco" e infestado de especulação, alguma coisa tem que ser feita nessa área. Crises especulativas são cíclicas, e é possível que esta passe, embora no caso dos combustíveis seja mais complicado e lento porque é um bem escasso. Mas tal como o Paulo pensa, eu também penso que mesmo contando com a escassez a especulação vai dar um estoiro mais tarde ou mais cedo e as coisas vão acalmar um pouco.




Quanto às empresas públicas vs regulação isso é pano para mangas. Mas vou dizendo que a  Noruega tem uma empresa petrolífera (tinha duas, que se fundiram há pouco) chamada StatoilHydro que, como o nome indica, é do Estado:

«After the merger with Hydro's oil- and gas activities the state ownership is currently 62.5 per cent.The ownership interest is managed by the Ministry of Petroleum and Energy. »  in http://www.statoilhydro.com/en/InvestorCentre/Share/Shareholders/Pages/StateOwnership.aspx

Este blog tem muita matéria interessante sobre este assunto: 

http://ladroesdebicicletas.blogspot.com/search?q=chang+empresas+públicas

Quanto à especulação, não é um fenómeno ciclíco, veio para ficar porque o petróleo está a ficar curto para as encomendas. Essa queixa da OPEP é conversa fiada! Não estou a dizer que a especulação no mercado internacional não existe, mas que tem fundamento em algo de muito sério: a escassez. E não me admiraria nada que o petróleo chegasse aos 200 dólares ainda este ano! Aliás, a Goldman Sachs estima um preço médio de mais de140 dólares para o 2º semestre. Isso é sensivelmente o dobro de 2007:

http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/dnav/pet/hist/rbrteA.htm

Recomendo a leitura de entrevista ao economista-chefe da Agência Internacional de Energia: [é reveladora a mudança de discurso da AIE em apenas um ano, ano meio]

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/05/os-alertas-de-fatih-birol-aie-2-parte.html

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2008/05/o-preo-do-petrleo-e-especulao.html

Por fim, este post sobre a crise energética: 

http://oam.risco.pt/blogger.html


----------



## José M. Sousa (28 Mai 2008 às 21:24)

Vince disse:


> Seja qual for a filosofia, socialista ou liberal (económico) eu não confio na concentração de poder , seja económico seja político, quer sejam grandes corporações económicas privadas, quer sejam grandes empresas públicas ou nacionalizadas, ambos tratam-se de concentração de poder e eu não confio nem numa nem noutra, sejam do Estado sejam privadas, pois o homem quando detêm imenso poder serve-se dele da mesma forma num lado e noutro e quanto a mim quem pensa o contrário, seja de que lado for, está a ser utópico pois está a ignorar a natureza humana.
> 
> P.



Mas já agora, um comentário adicional. Eu não ponho as coisas dessa forma : socialista vs liberal. A questão é que se uns poucos (Amorim, etc.) lucrarem à custa de todos, para pôr as coisas simples, quer se queira quer não vai haver bronca, porque a energia é de facto um bem estratégico. Escassez numa área como esta exige planeamento a nível macro e esse só o Estado tem capacidade para fazer (se o faz bem ou mal, isso é outra coisa). Alías já se vêem os nossos liberais de pacotilha a pedirem a intervenção do Estado quando as coisas começam a correr mal (para os respectivos interesses, está claro)!


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Jun 2008 às 16:19)

olheiro disse:


> É  notório o interesse dos Estados Unidos em soluções energéticas de transição, falíveis, que ajudem a concluir que afinal, a solução está no nuclear.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij8rUPoTzPo&eurl=http://5dias.net/[/YOUTUBE]

«Energy experts agree that efficiency and renewable energies can handle near-term needs for energy
growth in the United States. New coal plants are being built only because coal is cheap (as long as
it receives government subsidies and is not forced to pay for environmental and health damages),
because utilities make more money if they sell more energy, and because the political clout of King
Coal stymies adoption of national energy policies in the public interest.»


http://columbia.edu/~jeh1/mailings/20080529_DearGovernorGreenwash.pdf


Sobre o nuclear como alternativa, segundo alto funcionário da Agência Internacional de Energia:

«Para limitar o aquecimento global a 2º C temos que alterar o nosso sistema de produção de energia. Há quatro formas de o fazer de maneira neutra do ponto de vista climático: através da eficiência energética, energias renováveis, captura e sequestração de CO2 e energia nuclear. Se distribuirmos a redução do CO2 de forma equitativa por estas quatro alternativas, teríamos que construir todos os anos 30 novas centrais nucleares em todo o mundo. Isso é praticamente impossível. Presentemente estamos a construir 1,5 novas centrais por ano.»

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dckws285_10d3pgm3rs

Quanto à sequestração do CO2, o problema é que a tecnologia ainda não está madura

http://www.monbiot.com/archives/2008/03/18/burnt-out-2/

http://www.monbiot.com/archives/2008/03/18/burnt-out-2/  (dois interessantes artigos de George Monbiot sobre a insistência no carvão como fonte energética)



 e mesmo que o venham a fazer poderá  haver fugas que resultem em envenenamento por monóxido de carbono, como o que aconteceu por razões naturais no lago Nyos:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Nyos


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jun 2008 às 20:00)

Um vídeo, "The Denial Machine", da TV canadiana CBC sobre como as empresas petrolíferas e a Casa Branca, e também o governo canadiano (sobretudo mais recentemente)  ignoraram a ciência e lançaram uma campanha de desinformação sobre as Alterações Climáticas.


[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8012901811669462665[/GVIDEO]


----------



## psm (6 Jun 2008 às 20:43)

A que explicar qual a razão, que o Canada tem tanto interesse em desinformar sobre o tema das alterações climaticas.Vou fazer uma pergunta versus resposta:Será que tem haver com as areias no norte,noroeste do Canada?

Pois essas areais neste momento ,estão com um bom proveito para quem as explora.


----------



## José M. Sousa (6 Jun 2008 às 20:53)

psm disse:


> A que explicar qual a razão, que o Canada tem tanto interesse em desinformar sobre o tema das alterações climaticas.Vou fazer uma pergunta versus resposta:Será que tem haver com as areias no norte,noroeste do Canada?
> 
> Pois essas areais neste momento ,estão com um bom proveito para quem as explora.



Sim, o governo canadiano actual regrediu em relação ao passado nas suas posições sobre a urgência de combater as alterações climáticas. O actual governo parece estar mais preocupado em explorar as areias betuminosas de Alberta. 

http://www.ags.gov.ab.ca/activities/cbm/alberta_oil_sands.html

O Canadá é, salvo erro, o primeiro fornecedor de petŕoleo dos EUA.


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2008 às 23:29)

Vince disse:


> Achei este cartoon provocador e divertido bastante interessante relativamente a este tema da economia, da energia e das alterações climáticas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ainda a propósito deste cartoon, hoje li uma posta num dos blogues portugueses mais neoliberais que conheço, o Insurgente. Sendo as grandes causas ambientais quase um património exclusivo da esquerda, sobretudo da esquerda mais à esquerda que é profundamente anti-liberal, como é que as pessoas de esquerda e ambientalmente preocupadas reagem a textos destes que abaixo transcrevo ? José, chegue-se à frente no comentário que já eu percebi que é um homem de esquerda 



> *Kyoto, prioridades ambientais da UE e outras historinhas para boi dormir*
> João Luís Pinto
> 
> Todos estes recentes desenvolvimentos relativos à questão dos combustíveis e aos pescadores e transportadores, e concretamente a reacção do nosso governo, demonstra toda a hipocrisia e wishful thinking que rodeiam os ambiciosos planos e as urgentes metas em termos de emissões.
> ...


----------



## José M. Sousa (11 Jun 2008 às 23:45)

Vince disse:


> Ainda a propósito deste cartoon, hoje li uma posta num dos blogues portugueses mais neoliberais que conheço, o Insurgente. Sendo as grandes causas ambientais quase um património exclusivo da esquerda, sobretudo da esquerda mais à esquerda que é profundamente anti-liberal, como é que as pessoas de esquerda e ambientalmente preocupadas reagem a textos destes que abaixo transcrevo ? José, chegue-se à frente no comentário que já eu percebi que é um homem de esquerda



Por enquanto estou de facto inscrito num partido de esquerda  No entanto, sempre achei que essa divisão esquerda/direita, embora exista e seja marcada, por vezes é um bocado simplista. Suponho que há muita gente de direita genuinamente preocupada com as questões ambientais. Acho que tudo depende um pouco da sua formação, se sabem distinguir o que é ciência do que é ideologia pura.

Quanto ao texto do Insurgente, acho que tem uma boa dose de razão. No entanto, parece desvalorizar o problema ambiental. Não é porque Sócrates não leve a sério o problema, que o problema deixa de existir. Como vimos, a necessidade de reduzir as emissões não é um problema de esquerda ou de direita. É-nos dito que é vital por Academias de Ciências de todo o mundo. É uma recomendação com base na melhor avaliação científica existente. Que alguma direita não entenda isso, é problema dela.


----------



## Vince (11 Jun 2008 às 23:57)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Por enquanto estou de facto inscrito num partido de esquerda  No entanto, sempre achei que essa divisão esquerda/direita, embora exista e seja marcada, por vezes é um bocado simplista. Suponho que há muita gente de direita genuinamente preocupada com as questões ambientais. Acho que tudo depende um pouco da sua formação, se sabem distinguir o que é ciência do que é ideologia pura.
> 
> Quanto ao texto do Insurgente, acho que tem uma boa dose de razão. No entanto, parece desvalorizar o problema ambiental. Não é porque Sócrates não leve a sério o problema, que o problema deixa de existir. Como vimos, a necessidade de reduzir as emissões não é um problema de esquerda ou de direita. É-nos dito que é vital por Academias de Ciências de todo o mundo. É uma recomendação com base na melhor avaliação científica existente. Que alguma direita não entenda isso, é problema dela.



Sim, concordo inteiramente que hoje essas divisões ideológicas são muito limitadas e numa questão como esta ainda menos sentido fazem. 
Embora penso que concorde comigo, elas na prática existem infelizmente. E era um pouco nisso que estava a pensar depois de hoje ter visto algumas intervenções de líderes políticos à esquerda e à direita e de ter lido este texto no Insurgente. Dum lado pode haver uma despreocupação irresponsável mas do outro lado também me parece que existe muita preocupação mas não genuína, mais ideológica e aparente do que verdadeiramente preocupada com os problemas.
E em momentos destes como os actuais, de crise, caem se calhar algumas máscaras e aparecem muitas contradições. Ou seja, regressamos à conversa de há uns tempos atrás, quando a coisa começa a pesar no bolso todos se estão a lixar para o ambiente, mesmo os sectores tradicionalmente mais preocupados com estas questões.


----------



## José M. Sousa (12 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

Vince disse:


> Sim, concordo inteiramente que hoje essas divisões ideológicas são muito limitadas e numa questão como esta ainda menos sentido fazem.
> Embora penso que concorde comigo, elas na prática existem infelizmente. E era um pouco nisso que estava a pensar depois de hoje ter visto algumas intervenções de líderes políticos à esquerda e à direita e de ter lido este texto no Insurgente. Dum lado pode haver uma despreocupação irresponsável mas do outro lado também me parece que existe muita preocupação mas não genuína, mais ideológica e aparente do que verdadeiramente preocupada com os problemas.
> E em momentos destes como os actuais, de crise, caem se calhar algumas máscaras e aparecem muitas contradições. Ou seja, regressamos à conversa de há uns tempos atrás, quando a coisa começa a pesar no bolso todos se estão a lixar para o ambiente, mesmo os sectores tradicionalmente mais preocupados com estas questões.



Sim, infelizmente, a tendência é essa. Contudo, eu chamo a atenção que as respostas para os problemas podem ser diferentes. Eu admito que o Estado controle administrativamente alguns preços e subsidie certos sectores. O que não deve é subsidiar os comportamentos que levam ao desperdício. O problema é que muito do debate ideológico desvalorizou o papel que só o Estado pode desempenhar cabalmente. E como as coisas não são planeadas a tempo e horas, quando surgem crises destas, é o que se vê. E isto pode ser apenas o princípio. Isto terá tendência a   ser muito pior. 
Agora, vícios todos têm, à esquerda e à direita. Há  os agarradinhos ao automóvel, que não o largam por nada, num lado e noutro. Há os eleitorados. Que diria o Bloco de Esquerda aos sindicalistas da Autoeuropa: o petróleo caro veio para ficar, a vossa actividade está condenada ao fracasso. Enfim, isto é complicado!


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2008 às 13:24)

Polémicas do aquecimento global à parte, o facto é que a crise energética só por si está a provocar um amplo debate na sociedade, principalmente nos EUA onde o assunto é já tema central da campanha. 

Discute-se o futuro como nas últimas décadas não se discutiu. Actualmente o assunto mais polémico é permitir ou não a exploração de petróleo onde ainda é interdita ou ainda a aposta no nuclear. Por exemplo McCain já avançou com a intenção de serem construídas 45 centrais nucleares até 2030 e avançou ontem com a ideia de um prémio de inovação de 300 milhões de dolares para a instituição que criar uma bateria de automóvel competitiva a par de um incentivo fiscal de $5000 USD a quem adquirir um carro eléctrico zero emissões.



> *McCain calls for $300 million prize for car battery*
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/motoringNews/idUKNOA42874820080624
> 
> 
> ...




O facto de termos a actual crise a coincidir com uma eleição importante nos EUA parece-me ser uma oportunidade muito feliz. Os republicanos terão muitas dificuldades na eleição e certamente que para as ganharem terão que ter ideias claras e interessantes do que vai ser o futuro energético e ambiental dos EUA.


----------



## José M. Sousa (24 Jun 2008 às 17:27)

Vince disse:


> Polémicas do aquecimento global à parte, o facto é que a crise energética só por si está a provocar um amplo debate na sociedade, principalmente nos EUA onde o assunto é já tema central da campanha.
> 
> Discute-se o futuro como nas últimas décadas não se discutiu. Actualmente o assunto mais polémico é permitir ou não a exploração de petróleo onde ainda é interdita ou ainda a aposta no nuclear. Por exemplo McCain já avançou com a intenção de serem construídas 45 centrais nucleares até 2030 e avançou ontem com a ideia de um prémio de inovação de 300 milhões de dolares para a instituição que criar uma bateria de automóvel competitiva a par de um incentivo fiscal de $5000 USD a quem adquirir um carro eléctrico zero emissões.
> 
> ...



O McCain parece não saber do que fala. Mais fugas em frente. Nenhuma dessas alternativas vai resolver seja o que fôr do ponto de vista energético, nem mesmo no período de dois mandatos presidenciais. Alguns políticos parecem viver num mundo virtual. Parecem esquecer-se que o mundo físico não se transforma nos seus desejos só porque eles assim o querem. 
Não são capazes de encarar a existência de limites. Há limites físicos e leis físicas inultrapassáveis e é bom que comecemos a entender isso.


----------



## José M. Sousa (26 Jul 2008 às 16:20)

Um texto interessante sobre a crise ecológica (original em www.monthlyreview.org)

Ecology - The Moment of Truth
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dckws285_19cxrw75hr


----------



## José M. Sousa (7 Set 2008 às 00:12)

Um interessante texto para debate:


Climate Change: Market-Based Policies Will Not Work
August 31, 2008

“Simply using price mechanisms will lead to a policy failure with catastrophic consequences for most people and most species”

David Spratt is a policy analyst with the Australian group CarbonEquity, and co-author, with Philip Sutton, of Climate Code Red: The Case for Emergency Action, which Climate and Capitalism will review soon. Spratt was interviewed by Ben Courtice of Green Left Weekly.

The interview mentions Ross Garnaut, an advisor to the Australian Labor government; see “Can Markets Stop Climate Change” for another critique of his report and proposals.

Your book suggests that ‘business as usual’ economics won’t fix the problem. What does it mean to abandon business as usual economics in outline?

The essence of the solution is to recognize the need, based on the scientific imperatives, to de-carbonize the economy as fast as humanly possible, for the state and society to plan and support a rapid transition far beyond the speed at which market mechanisms can effectively work. Given the emergency speed at which this must be done, simply using price mechanisms will lead to a policy failure with catastrophic consequences for most people and most species.

It is fatuous to believe that simple pricing/market mechanisms can achieve the wholesale restructuring of society in the decade or two we have to achieve this task before the falling dominoes of carbon cycle feedbacks start crashing around our ears, signalling that we have left it too late to stop the climate catastrophe sweeping far beyond the capacity of human action to further affect its trajectory.

The traditional environmental organizations have been timid in embracing the radical ideas that flow from the recognition that we are truly in an emergency. Do you think these groups will come on board with the ‘emergency’ approach?

Many of the peak environment organizations are still setting policies and plans based on political convenience rather than on science-based analysis. The dilemma for the peak green groups is that they will get squeezed by the scientific imperatives and the scientists on the one side (such as NASA climate scientist James Hansen) and the grassroots climate and environment groups on the other, who are moving to the climate emergency position. Hansen’s challenge of a 325 ppm target [to reduce atmospheric CO2 to, at most, 325 parts per million] is being studiously ignored in most cases.

In a comment for Climate Code Red, Hansen now says that:

    “Recent greenhouse gas emissions place the Earth perilously close to dramatic climate change that could run out of our control, with great dangers for humans and other creatures. There is already enough carbon in the Earth’s atmosphere for massive ice sheets such as West Antarctica to eventually melt away, and ensure that sea levels will rise metres in coming decades.

    “Climate zones such as the tropics and temperate regions will continue to shift, and the oceans will become more acidic, endangering much marine life. We must begin to move rapidly to the post-fossil fuel clean energy system. Moreover, we must remove some carbon that has collected in the atmosphere since the Industrial Revolution.”

Hansen and seven fellow scientists have circulated a paper making the precautionary case for global cooling and a swift return to 325 ppm atmospheric carbon. The response, according to former US Greenpeace deputy director Ken Ward, has been “a deafening silence” from most climate lobby groups.

If the peak green groups maintain their old positions and put a relationship to government ahead of the science and what they once considered “their” base they will become irrelevant, or simply an obstacle, to the campaign for action at emergency speed. At the moment they are way to the conservative side of Gore, and some of them are more conservative than Garnaut. This is scandalous.

Do you think that large industrial/financial interests can be convinced into taking action by the scope of the emergency or are they likely to play a sabotaging role?

Some will get it (already get it — have a look at T. Boone Pickens!) and most will not. Those who get it will prosper, the others will have to be bitterly fought over such issues as the coal industry. We have to expect that the elite will not be homogenous on the rapid transition question, as the Al Gore/T. Boone Pickens “zero emissions in 10 years” for electricity initiative illustrates.

The Garnaut report’s recommendations are woefully inadequate in many activists’ opinion. What do you think are the weakest aspects of Garnaut’s approach?

One large contradiction is that Garnaut is modelling “middle of the road” impacts, yet in his recent public meetings has talked about the “bad possibilities” with “immense impacts” and “highly adverse outcomes,” and then says there is a “10% chance” of these occurring. In fact, its more like 95% given the present trajectory of the climate and political inertia!

The Garnaut modelling is for targets for temperatures rises of at least two and three degrees. But two degrees is not a real target because, as Adelaide university Professor Barry Brook told a recent conference in Canberra, “two degrees has the potential to lead to three or four degrees because of carbon-cycle feedbacks.”

And a three-degree rise would destroy the Barrier Reef, Australia’s tropical rainforests and wetlands, cause widespread desertification, a mass extinction and a sea-level rise of perhaps 25 metres. At three degrees the climate will kick into a new state and run away from the human capacity to live with it. Tens, perhaps hundreds, of millions of people would not survive.

In chapter two of his report, Garnaut notes the limitations of the modelling process and elaborates on why only what he calls “currently measurable market impacts” are being modelled. So, for example, the loss of the Queensland tourism industry because of the destruction of the Barrier Reef is not being modelled!

Thus Garnaut is modelling what will not happen and will not model what is going to happen!

How do you think the debate has progressed in the last 12 months?

That is the good news. Twelve months ago Climate Code Red would have been dismissed as crazy by many. The response to it now shows how much the understanding of the scientific imperatives has changed.


----------

